# lowrance sideview??



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

guess this is good as any place to ask if anyone has heard that lowrance is comming out with a side imaging sonar?? ive only heard rumors and cant seem to find anything online. im really interested in one. after all, when we troll boards, that where the fish be...beside, not below the boat


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

scroll to bottom of page:

http://www.lowrance.com/HDS-Revolution


http://www.idofishing.com/forum/showflat.php/Number/749670/fpart/1/lowrance-side-imaging-is-coming

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=384279


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

They should be out soon. 

When I was talking to Greg Hackney and Jeremy Starks at the Northern Opens at Chesapeake, I was told that the Lowrance unit will be different then the Humminbird. The Humminbird shows shadows of trees and rocks ect..,. The Lowrance will actually show the structure and not the shadow of the structure!!%


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

From what I saw on tv the Lowrance will only look out to one side.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I had briefly talked with Steve (Got one) about the new setup he has and he indicated that upgrades were coming in the near future for the sideview technology. Maybe he has something to add here.


----------

